
Ask HN: Have tech interviews gotten harder? - throwaway2019Z
I just started job searching again for the first time in a few years and it seems like every problem has been &quot;bumped down&quot; one degree. So medium&#x2F;difficult questions like the classic &quot;most profit buy&#x2F;sell stock&quot; are now classified as easy, and the &quot;hard&quot; questions are close to impossible to solve within 60 minutes unless you specifically prepped for it.<p>Have tech companies made their tests more rigorous (in response to books and sites dedicated to passing interviews) or am I just out of practice?
======
sidlls
They have gotten harder due to the feedback loop induced by having such a poor
proxy for fitness be so ubiquitous.

